# Trail bareback



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I love riding bareback, but I can't ever get on without a stool!! My horse is 16.3 and I'm 5'10" so it shouldn't be an issue but I just can't!!! I'm really clumsy!! Any advice??? How do I get up there?


----------



## Supanova (Jan 21, 2013)

I always use a fence or mounting block to get on my horses, I feel it is better for their backs rather than having me trying to clamber on. I used to vault on my 14hh pony but I was a lot younger back then! I'd stand at her neck, hold the mane with my left hand, take one big step and vault onto her back with no problem, I wouldnt even attempt it now!


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would try but the fences nearby are pretty much just electric:wink: that might be a bit difficult! Thank you though!!!


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would try but the fences nearby are pretty much just electric:: that might be a bit difficult! Thank you though!!!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I swing up by the mane but I have to use the wrong side to mount with my right arm as it's stronger than my left. Make sure your horse doesn't mind you accidentally slamming into him, kneeing him in the flank, digging your toes (I often ride barefoot) into his opposite side hip, and general flailing while trying to haul yourself up there. It is extremely difficult if your horse tries to walk off with you, and it just gets harder if you miss the first or second try as your arms get weaker. 

So. It's not impossible! I am 5'4" and can get on my 16.2ish Appendix. He has a nice high wither that makes a good grip for the other hand. So the key is practice, practice, practice! And don't practice when people are watching, it's never pretty.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I look for higher ground, a log, a rock, fence.......anything that I don't have to kill my horse or me getting up LOL


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks!! I never thought of using the wither! Chance has a high wither too so I'm definitely gonna try it!! But since I keep my horse at my best friend's, she's probably gonna be watching and laughing.  unfortunately!! Oh well!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Trail riding bareback......last time I did that I couldn't walk right for two days. I didn't factor in all of the hill climbing we ended up doing.:shock:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The gal in the leather leggings rode all day, Some 23 miles bareback in February cold. She couldn't get off and walk as the snow and wet ground would have soaked through her mocossins. She went a little overboard at trying to be realistic like the native American horsemen.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha  I don't plan on doing long trail rides bareback. I think that would be painful!!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to trail ride bareback all the time - great for developing balance, and you'll use some muscles you didn't know were there!:lol:

As far as mounting/dismounting, you'd probably need to find places like a rock, bank, tree stump, etc. to re-mount. Maybe also teach your horse to "park out" to lower his back a little more. If you wear a backpack when you ride, you could always get one of those little three-legged fold-up stools they sell in horse catalogs and keep it in your pack.


----------



## mftgal (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're really ambitious... Practice squats, box and wall jumps to develop your leg muscles so you can hop right on!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but my hubby rides bareback more than he tacks up and I've noticed some changes to his gelding's back over the years. I've finally convinced the man to toss a suede bareback pad on before hitting the trail. Farting around the yard for a tad is no big deal, but if you want an good idea of what tour seatbones could do to their backs, have someone sit on you as they would a horse, with you on all fours. Then imagine sustaining it for 30/60+ minutes, as you climb and descend various terrains. Exhausting!

We both pad up, now, even though it means the hubby can't just jump up without a mounting aid (pad catches).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## appyponyboy82 (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought a Vaulting Surcingle and I ride bareback with that on it gives me alot of help when swinging on.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha I feel your pain!! I am 5'0 and my boy is 15.2 & 1/2 hands.. I can't even see over his back! I have tried for years to jump on a horse, and I have completely given up, lol. My legs are so short, there is no way I could ever make it up there. I use an old mineral lick tub as a mounting block.. :lol: Works just fine. Out on the trail, I try my hardest not to come off. The closest I've come was when my mare stopped when we were loping. I'm talking her brakes locked up and her head went down. The only part of my body that was still over her back was my left foot, and I was barefoot in the middle of a sticker patch. :rofl: Don't know how I did it, but I managed to pull myself up with just my foot. Pulled the calf muscle, but I did it! :rofl: Moral of the story: hang on and don't let go!! lolol - Good luck!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I just use a mounting block at the barn, head out, and hope I don't fall and end up walking home. LOL.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I took my sister out on a trail for her birthday and I forgot to bring an extra saddle...so I gave her mine and rode my horse bareback.

2 hours in the Pennsylvania hills was uh...well, it was rather painful. It made for good pictures though.

I learned how to hop up on the horse without a boost when I was younger, so getting on and off my horse wasn't a big issue. There are always logs and inclines on the trail though, right? You might be able to use that to your advantage. If not...then just don't fall off!


----------

